# PLC cable driver



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

You can probably just download the driver off the internet for free if your computer doesn't already have one.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

buddhakii said:


> You can probably just download the driver off the internet for free if your computer doesn't already have one.


Yes I can download it and have. The problem I have is installing it.


----------



## cade1181 (Nov 19, 2012)

MicroLogix 1000 it's a training system


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

cade1181 said:


> MicroLogix 1000 it's a training system


I don't get it.


----------



## cade1181 (Nov 19, 2012)

CFL said:


> I don't get it.


I'm asking is the system designed to learn about PLCs


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

cade1181 said:


> I'm asking is the system designed to learn about PLCs


If you are trying to ask a question you should use a question mark (?). 

No, the Micrologix1000 is a PLC.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

When you plug in the cable, the system will automatically detect it and look for a driver for it. if there is no driver for it, the system will ask if you want to install one. When you say yes, it will ask if you want to download one or load it from a known location. Say yes to the known location, then point to wherever you have the driver stored.

But if you do not know how to use a PC, how can you hope to program a PLC?


----------



## 123 (Oct 28, 2012)

Windows XP and 7 have drivers for USB ports.
You need also RSLinx (free from Allen Bradley)
Original cables use a serial port, and the USB cable has an adapter form USB to serial.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

JRaef said:


> When you plug in the cable, the system will automatically detect it and look for a driver for it. if there is no driver for it, the system will ask if you want to install one. When you say yes, it will ask if you want to download one or load it from a known location. Say yes to the known location, then point to wherever you have the driver stored.
> 
> But if you do not know how to use a PC, how can you hope to program a PLC?


Well, I was being a little sarcastic, but I can program a PLC and I can't get this cable to work. I talked to an IT guy today at work, and it turns out I was doing everything correctly. The cable is either not compatible with windows 7, or the cable is screwed up.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

123 said:


> Windows XP and 7 have drivers for USB ports.
> You need also RSLinx (free from Allen Bradley)
> Original cables use a serial port, and the USB cable has an adapter form USB to serial.


Unfortunately it's not a usb port that needs a driver, it's the cable I was having trouble with.

Have rslinx. Not my issue.

Have the cable (obviously) so I'm fully aware of what type it is.

Not to be rude, but I was looking for a response that actually addresses my dilemna.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not to be rude, but what did you expect when you ask a question but first start off with a statement that you don't know how to use a computer??

Two things:

I have had issues with bad cables before. This may be your issue.

Check with your IT idiots. I say that because the IT idiots that we have at the place that I work at are notorious for screwing things up. When they upgraded everyone's laptops to Windows 7, none of the serial ports worked. They finally got one of them to work.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

eric7379 said:


> Not to be rude, but what did you expect when you ask a question but first start off with a statement that you don't know how to use a computer??


Ya I know, but I'm on a computer right now. Sarcasm doesn't always translate well in a post.

Thanks for the reply though. Our IT guys aren't idiots. Plus we have a department that builds cables and a few hundred engineers on site, so I have plenty of help if I wanted to go that route. That said, I would come here for advice first any day. Lots of expertise.:thumbsup:


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

What's part number of cable and what version of RsLinx do you have? What version of Windows 7? Getting the USB version of this cable to work is about as easy as putting a cat in a bucket of water.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

Splash said:


> What's part number of cable and what version of RsLinx do you have? What version of Windows 7? Getting the USB version of this cable to work is about as easy as putting a cat in a bucket of water.


The cable is USB-1761-CBL-PM02. RsLinx Classic Lite (free). Windows7 Home Premium.


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

2.57 or greater of RsLinx?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIhqPFAqCVo&feature=related


----------



## 123 (Oct 28, 2012)

It could be an issue of RSLinx and Window 7.
I would get a serial port cable, and USB to serial converter that works with windows7.
I have used this setup in XP and it worked.
Also try a computer with XP


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Could be a sequence issue. If RSLinx was already open when you installed the driver, it will not recognize it until you restart the PC. But Windows 7 sometimes has issues with USB drivers and "forgets" them, forcing you to reinstall them again, and then again, if RSLinx is already running, it won't see the change. Start the PC, plug in the adaptor, re-install the driver if you have to, THEN turn on RSLinx, see if that cures it.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

And yes, I failed to recognize the sarcasm in your statement about not knowing how to use a PC... my bad, I apologize for my snarky response.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

123 said:


> It could be an issue of RSLinx and Window 7.
> I would get a serial port cable, and USB to serial converter that works with windows7.
> I have used this setup in XP and it worked.
> Also try a computer with XP


That would cost me more money. I'm on a tight budget. I'm hoping the guy I bought it from will swap it for a new one. He's taking his sweet time responding to my email.


----------

